# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Neo-Tokyo

## Goldney

Mercutio stood in the empty street, his damaged face clearly visible, however none were around to see it. Although it was night the street was brightly lit by the numerous neon advertisements and signs as well as the lamp-posts. The signs bathed the street in a constantly changing kaleidoscope of different colours whilst the lamp-posts created yellow pools of light on the pavement. The road was littered with the remnants of a night of fast food and drinking, fliers from dirty magazines were collecting in the gutters and a solitary pidgeon was pecking at the inside of an upturned noodle box. There was an oil puddle in the middle of the road producing that odd rainbow effect were all the colours of the spectrum can be seen. The shops lining this colourful street were of a colourful nature also. This street was infamous in the main city as being the heart of the Red Light District; though for the moment it was deserted. Word had spread round of Mercutio's visit to the street and people were wisely keeping out of his way. The air was thick and hot, almost stale.

Merc waited in the middle of the road. He knew the person whom he was waiting for would arrive soon.

----------


## unrest

Genki swept a match across his boot and, cupping the flame in his hand, torched the end of a hand rolled cigarette that was dangling from his lip. His first drag was a long one and his exhalation seemed to fill the small room with smoke that hung heavy in the hot air. A girl lay unconscious on an economy bed across the room, payed for but not used. Genki sat in a small chair (the only other piece of furniture) with his back to the wall, right next to a window opened just a crack. He was listening intently, waiting for something to happen in the streets.

Genki took another drag of his cigarette, but this time too greedily. He tried to stuff the cough deep inside him but could not keep it from escaping. He snuffed out the cherry and hoped that the sound did not leave the room.

----------

